# Can I have only one goat and keep it happy?



## Shepherd in training (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm getting a doeling  (soon as she's weaned), but I'm wondering if she will be happy with only chickens to keep her company ( and the odd barn cat).  
Any thoughts on whether this is viable?  Or should I get another little doe to keep each other company.
I have about 1000sq feet that includes a goat shed (5x7) and the rest is a barnyard, enclosed and bombproofed.

I should note that I do have neighbors near by....so far no one has complained of the chickens (probably since I give away eggs).  Perhaps giving away chevre is next?

Thanks for your input.......


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 12, 2011)

I would get a buddy for her. She will be lonely and she will make a lot of noise to let you know it. Plus they tend to get into trouble when they are alone.


----------



## tamsflock (Apr 12, 2011)

I would get her a buddy a little wether is always a nice buddy...


----------



## chandasue (Apr 12, 2011)

Bribery works great but not if she's screaming for your company all night. 2 will be quieter than one.


----------



## Lenhart (Apr 12, 2011)

I got two 7 day old goats about a month ago, one passed away and I still have my one little girl.  She does cry when I leave after feeding but it won't last very long.  It can get annoying but none of our neighbors have said anything. We actually had a neighbor that had a goat for years and years by herself and she did fine. Your goat would probably be happier with a friend but if two goats aren't an option I think one would be fine, my doe is doing pretty good by herself.


----------



## freemotion (Apr 12, 2011)

Shepherd in training said:
			
		

> ( and the odd barn cat).


Maybe if you got a normal barn cat?





Sorry, I'm in a weird mood, too many cookies tonight and I'm not used to sweets! 

Yes, another goat her age/size would be great, and twice the fun for you.  They will keep each other company and will still focus on you when you are with them.  They will be happier and healthier with a "herd" instead of alone.  Their deepest instincts tell them that being alone is very dangerous and it is very stressful for them.  Also, if you are in a climate where it gets cold at night or in winter, they will keep each other warmer.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Apr 13, 2011)

My little SIL had a single goat for a pet who was very happy, but there was at least 7 people full time on the ranch (who spent most of their days outside) and as many as 100 on the weekends. She had free run of the whole place that had 3 horses 2 steers and a menagerie of dogs, rabbits, ducks, chickens, peacocks, cats etc. There wasn't anywhere on the ranch you could really be alone, unless you went out in the middle of the stickerbushes and didn't mind a hare or two.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 13, 2011)

You might get lucky, but then again you might be surprised how loud one or two goats are, hope it works out for you.  It helps to feed on a regular basis every day and not to be randomly throwing snacks at them. They can get spoiled and cry for you every time they see you.  

mine are fed around 7 am and 6 pm,  at the crack of dawn, if they hear my house door opening and closing they are bellowing and the same starting at around 5pm.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Apr 13, 2011)

I would definately get her a friend.  Goats are herd animals and do not do well alone.  As stated, she will be lonely.  IMO.  There are tons of wethers out there that would love to do the job as being a friend!!

I highly recomend a friend for sure!!!  Good luck!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 13, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> I would definately get her a friend.  Goats are herd animals and do not do well alone.  As stated, she will be lonely.  IMO.  There are tons of wethers out there that would love to do the job as being a friend!!
> 
> I highly recomend a friend for sure!!!  Good luck!


So, Emmett, How do you feel about her getting a friend?  

Sorry, too much coffee this morning.


----------



## dianneS (Apr 13, 2011)

I had only one goat when I was a child.  She used to escape all the time to be with people.  When she had her two kids she was much happier and they all stayed in the fence. 

I have ten goats now and none of them are the escape artists that this first goat was!  Every time we repaired the fence for that first, lone goat, we thought we had it foolproof but she'd find a way out.  She was like a Houdini goat, we couldn't even figure out how she got out sometimes!  But there she was running loose!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 13, 2011)

She'd be happier with a goat friend.


----------



## Shepherd in training (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you all for your input!  Great advice.  I think the way to go is to get her a playmate (oh, I can just see the responses to THAT one....vis-a-vis "odd vs. normal barn cat".  
Since your responses, I have put a deposit down on a little 5 week old alpine/saanen doeling.  They are at the same goat farm and the owner says when littleone is weaned, she will let the two does board with each other for a week to help them "bond", making my life easier.  By the way, they already run around in their own little "baby goat" herd.  
Who knew I would come to love goats!? 

Cheers,

Cynthia


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 13, 2011)

I am going to apologize for saying this.

Sorry!!!!



But after owning a couple, love might not be the first word that comes to mind.  Just saying.


----------



## dianneS (Apr 13, 2011)

> They are at the same goat farm and the owner says when littleone is weaned, she will let the two does board with each other for a week to help them "bond", making my life easier.


That should work out great.  I have two boys from the same herd, not the same mom and once they got here, you'd have sworn they were twin brothers. 

I only ever brought one single goat into my herd, everyone else came in twos or threes.  I will never buy a single goat again.  That one little girl seems to be the only one in the herd that doesn't have a real buddy.  Everyone else pairs off and this one is always alone.  She sometimes snuggles up to the boys that arrived shortly after she did, and she cuddles up with the livestock guardian dog, but she really is kind of a loner.

I just love my goats too!


----------



## chandasue (Apr 13, 2011)

I think most of us start out loving goats... only to realize it's an addiction/sickness and there's never enough goats. 

  my goaties too.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm another "never thought I'd love goats". I was a city slicker wanna be growing up. I lived in the suburbs, but thought my ideal job was teaching in a big city somewhere with a cozy little apartment. Now I hav 4 acres an hour away from the nearest grocery store, soon to have a cozy little cabin on it and my job is housewife and shepherdess, and I wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## terrilhb (Apr 15, 2011)

They are happier with company. I know the feeling. I love my goats so much. People tell me your boys stink how can you pet them? I guess I have gotten used to it cause I just don't smell it anymore. Everyone wants to pet the girls. Strange people. I love all 4 of them. I would have alot more if I could.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 15, 2011)

I always have to remember to change before I go into town if I've been around our bucks...Just because *I* don't smell buck anymore....I can tell once the smell hits them that other people DO.


----------



## sunfisher (Apr 15, 2011)

I have had only one goat for the past 4 months..is around 9 and has always been with other goats..I'm a stay at home mom with kids in school allday soooo my Bob (goat) gets super lonely and I find myself outside with him most of the day! I love to be with him but I live in the north and it gets really cold here..Let me tell you it has been a long winter..He has amazing eye sight and can see me through the windows in the house and will cry until I come out to see him.. He is fine if I let him out of the pasture and roam free in the yard. I cant wait till May when I get to get my two new goats and I think Bob will appreciate it too  My family and friends said I'm a goat freak...They told me to get a hobby! I cant imagin my life without goats now.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 15, 2011)

chandasue said:
			
		

> I think most of us start out loving goats... only to realize it's an addiction/sickness and there's never enough goats.
> 
> my goaties too.


     oh, how true!


----------



## Shepherd in training (May 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your great input!  I have brought home my baby goats (yup, two).  One is a registered sable saanen (3 mos.) and the other an alpine/saanen cross (2 mos).  Both are does.   They are so very quiet, my chickens are louder!  They are fitting in nicely and have made themselves at home in no time.
Cheers, 
Cynthia


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 22, 2011)

Congratulations


----------

